# skewb/mozhi diamond clarification please



## nickvu2 (Dec 13, 2009)

http://www.jaapsch.net/puzzles/diamond.htm appears to be the only guide on the internet. I've spent a few hours with it but I'm having a hard time following the instructions. It's unclear how I'm supposed to be holding the puzzle and exactly what face he's referring to in the algorithms. 

Would somebody smarter than me mind explaining Phase II? I may need Phase III as well, but haven't gotten there yet.


----------

